# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  customer-address, property-address and company-address

## nextdba

I am modelling a loan database for a friend.

A *Customer* can have _0 to N_ *Addresses* (street address or POBox address or even more than 1 street addresses and more than on POBox addresses). A *Property* must have only one *Address*. A *Company* (employment info) must have only one *Address*.

It will be better to have a separate *Addresses* table for the *Customers* table. The address for *Property* and *Company* can go with *Properties* and *Companies* table. 

But since we have an *Addresses* table here, do you think it is a good idea or not to share that Addresses table for *Companies* and *Properties* tables as well?


When we think about the relationship between entities, we should cut off a time point (*static* way?) or we should view a certain range of the time (*dynamic* way?) to analyze their relationship? For example, a company can only have ONE address at certain time point but that company may moved from one place to another recently. Then a company may have more than one address for a certain range of time.

----------


## Marc Rochkind

I would handle the addresses uniformly, since you already have a need for the address table. Advantages: all addresses handled the same way; already setup if the other addresses turn into 1-many; in the app, a common function can be used throughout to deal wih addresses.

----------

